# Monopolio del mando de garaje



## postigoaceite (Mar 25, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos. Gracias de antemano por la atención y por si hay alguna ayuda.
Tengo un cabreo  del 70.  En mi casa hay un garaje para 220 plazas y han decidido que a través del administrador se compren los mandos en una sola tienda (por seguridad) al igual que las tarjetas (a esa seguridad yo le llamo de otra forma) entre otras cosas porque los mandos valen el doble que cualquier otro.

Creo que tienen anulada la vía radio y cualquier otra y sólo queda una de registro que cuando haces un mando nuevo te anulan el que tenias.  He barajado incluso la idea de comprar alguna maquina o copiador o lo que sea.   Pero me dicen en distintas casas que he ido que no me van a funcionar que tiene que ser sólo en esa casa.

Independientemente me voy a poner en contacto con un abogado a ver si por muchas reuniones me pueden obligar a tener que usar un monopolio -precisamente ahora- para entrar en mi casa, que es mi plaza de garaje

Alguien me podría dar alguna pista de que hacer.

Lamento haberos cansado con mi pregunta pero de alguna forma parece que se me ha pasado un poco el enfado.  Un millón de gracias sinceras


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2013)

jaaa .........muy humano es tu problema, y comun .
lo primero que tendrias que hacer es ver si tu sospecha es correcta ($$ ) o en realidad hay un motivo valedero.

quien sabe.
en realidad la mayoria de los mandos de control remoto de porton son  con una frecuencia y un codigo.
que se puede identificar y copiar, basta que un inquilino de una cochera este unos meses y le de la placa a un electronico...... a menos que esta casa que te cobra el doble tengan una placa que sea distinta, que el codogo se cargue por soft.
seria la unica manera.

por que no pones enlaces de la casa y el modelo de control remoto y si puedes poner fotos de tu control remoto  abierto tambien .

asi si me tiro a decir sin estar seguro , pensaria que hay un arreglo entre el administrador o alguno y esa casa, pero .........quizas me equivoque .
igual, uan cochera de 200 plazas , si no hay un vigilante las 24 horas adentro y entran y salen panchos, pues que formas de entrar sobran .


----------



## postigoaceite (Mar 25, 2013)

Gracias Fernandob.  Intentaré hacerme con más datos especificos y algunas fotografias, tanto del mando como del receptor.

Ah y recordarte que España en el listado de transparencia internacional sobre la percepción de la corrupción, está en un "honrosisimo" puesto nº (30  ) precedido por una potencia mundial como Botswana.  Que ganas de llorar me están entrando.

Gracias de nuevo Fernando y un abrazo


----------



## capitanp (Mar 25, 2013)

Sip ($$) lo que se me ocurre de los mandos es que sean los comunes los cuales tienen una frecuencia y un código el cual es muy fácil copiar y clonar con y sin el mando a mano, los nuevos controles con microcontrolador que se programan uno en uno si son los comunes el receptor solo almacena 5 o 6 y cada vez que entra uno nuevo borra el primero, no he visto que se pueda almacenar mas cantidad,

como dice fernandob si podes poner una foto de tu mando abierto vamos a poder decir de que tipo es

saludos


----------



## postigoaceite (Mar 26, 2013)

Ya os puedo adelantar algún dato más.  El portón de fuera de momento se le puede copiar el mando, de hecho ya me hicieron ayer mismo uno porque parece que se les ha olvidado desconectar la vía radio.  El de dentro es el que no hay forma.  De hecho un Sr. que se dedica a la venta y manipulación de mandos ya ha hecho varios y no pasan más de 5 ó 6 días y deja de funcionar.   Ha consultado con el técnico que le vendió la maquina y efectivamente le dice que imposible de copiar.

El mando que os envío en la fotografía es el que tengo de siempre, el oficial digamos lo que ocurre es que ha dejado de funcionar, de un día para otro, aunque parece que frecuencia si emite, no se que le habrá pasado.

Os envío varias fotos y como siempre os doy las gracias















Ya os puedo adelantar algún dato más.  El portón de fuera de momento se le puede copiar el mando, de hecho ya me hicieron ayer mismo uno porque parece que se les ha olvidado desconectar la vía radio.  El de dentro es el que no hay forma.  De hecho un Sr. que se dedica a la venta y manipulación de mandos ya ha hecho varios y no pasan más de 5 ó 6 días y deja de funcionar.   Ha consultado con el técnico que le vendió la maquina y efectivamente le dice que imposible de copiar.

El mando que os envío en la fotografía es el que tengo de siempre, el oficial digamos lo que ocurre es que ha dejado de funcionar, de un día para otro, aunque parece que frecuencia si emite, no se que le habrá pasado.

Os envío varias fotos y como siempre os doy las gracias

Las tres fotos que no he enviado antes


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2013)

creo que lo mas piola sabes que seria ?? 
por que no nos mandas la web de la casa que vende el "mando nuevo, el incopiable" .
y que codigo tiene.

asi podemso entrar a la pagina web y ver algo de info tecnica  y saber como funciona.

un saludo .

PD: tomatelo con calma, hay TAAANTAS cosas que no podes evitar en la vida, lo mas caro e importante es la salud.
que te empaques de bronca no sirve.

Y UN BUEN CONSEJO:
si tenes dudas acerca de si la administracion esta "currando " sacate la duda facilmente .
llama a la fabrica de esos mandos, hacete pasar por un nuevo cliente , deci que te llamas fernando y que queres un mando bueno, que sea inviolable para tu casa.
si te dicen que ellos tienen que ir a ver la casa deciles que tu hijo es tecnico, que el lo colocara que solo queres el aparato, y saber cuanto cuesta el receptor y cuanto cada transmisor.

y si sirven para un lugar mas grande , por que si es bueno podrias recomendarlo apra tu cochera que son 70 plazas.
(todo esto para que el vendedor vea a un nuevo cliente).
y asi sabras a cuanto venden realmente esos transmisores sin lugar a dudas.

quizas eso valen..................pero si son seguros, pues vale.


----------



## postigoaceite (Mar 26, 2013)

http://http://www.seteman.es/index.htmlGracias Fernandob. Si, si totalmente de acuerdo contigo; no se trata de una cuestión de dinero pero cuando has estado coartado por un montón de monopolios que ahora vengan unos impresentables a imponer una ley que se sacan de la manga.

Yo puedo hacer todas las copias que quiero de la llave de mi casa ó no digamos del portal o de la barriada, sin embargo de mi casa-garaje eso ya es otra cosa.

Ya te digo a veces la dignidad cuesta y va a ser este caso. Quemaré todos los cartuchos que sepa para intentar lo del mando, al margen de que ya está estudiando un abogado que posibilidades tenemos de salir airoso en un juicio que en principio parecen máximas

Ah la URL te la anexo, pero no encontraras nada.  Ellos no son fabricantes de nada.  Son un servicio técnico que hacen cantidad de mandos de distintas marcas, pero le hacen algo al receptor para que sólo ellos le puedan dar validez al mando.

Gracias de nuevo fernandob


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2013)

pude entrar en 

http://www.seteman.es

y si, la empresa no se especializa en eso, la verdad no se que hacen .
la otra que puedes hacer es si conoces a algun electronico alla por tu zona le muestras el transmisor (si puedes poner aca una foto, de la placa de tu transmisor, y si se ve el codigo de el integrado, o lo miras con una lupa  y lo anotas.
asi sabemos que tipo de chip usa y que tipo de forma se define el codigo.
a ver si es de verdad algo medianamente "inviolable " o no .

y si es sensiblemente "distinto" al resto.

una cosa podria ser rara, por eso es interesante saber que transmisor es:
si a un fabricante le vienen con  que le compran 200 transmisores (220 plazas dijiste) , en general el fabricante  BAJA EL PRECIO..........no lo sube al doble.
por eso si suena raro, a menos que :
esa empresa tome los controles y les haga "una modificacion ingeniosa" .
yo respeto mucho a la gente que sabe y es ingeniosa y ofrece algo unico o mejor.
ahora...............................si es todo un verso (cuento ) 

por eso te conviene :
busca en el control la marca , quizas este en la placa, o quizas podrias buscar otra casa o comercio que se dedique a este asunto de controles remotos y sepa cual es el fabricante , y los llamas y les consultas.
si de verdad te estan engañando , pues ve a la comunidad con las pruebas contundentes, pero primero hay que averiguar para estar seguros.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2013)

la mayoría de los mandos usan un microcontrolador programable , llámese atmel,avr ,pic,etc,etc por mas que los consigas tienes que crearle el programa o el código para que funcione.


----------



## postigoaceite (Mar 28, 2013)

La verdad es que tenia sacado las referencias pero se me pasó ponerlas.  La marca es pujol, pero le he visto a otros vecinos otras marcas que ahora no recuerdo y también tienen la misma queja.
el transmisor lleva un encapsulado que marca S+M R670 NL9; un integrado que es HCS 300/SN y a la vez lleva una numeración junto al botón de la apertura del portón 1099 y junto al botón de la apertura interior que es 9873 R.

Muchas gracias y ya estoy avergonzado de la lata que os estoy dando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 28, 2013)

aqui te dejo un poco de documentacion sobre el mismo chip 
http://www.datasheetdir.com/HCS300+Smart-Card-Security


----------



## postigoaceite (Abr 3, 2013)

Perdonar, con esto de la Semana Santa he estado varios días fuera.  Gracias por vuestra información.  A través de un amigo ya me he puesto en contacto con un electrónico y después de reirse muchísimo (que rabia) me ha prometido que me lo copiará y no habrá ningún fallo.  Ya os contaré

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2013)

la pegada para vos no es encontrar "un electronico" que te lo haga a ti .

la pegada es encontrar un comercio, o que ese electronico , pues le convenga, gane plata y te diga que les programa esos controles a todo quien quiera , a un precio que le convenga a tu amigo (nada de regalar el trabajo )  pero que sea muy inferior a  el "monopolico" .

ahi si que les das donde les duele.

aunque ............................cuidate de ...............que queres que te diga.............es tan HDP la gente ..............mañana entran a robar  y diran que es tu culpa .
ya me ha pasado hace mucho una, que la he olvidado en detalle pero quedo el recuerdo de alerta.
la gente cuando es ............es .


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 3, 2013)

hola.. y buenas noches..he leeido hasta aca....postigoaceite yo creo que lo mas simple es que los obligues a dejar en funcionamiento el mando anterior y el nuevo o sea los dos y creo que de ese derecho nadie te puede privar por  se puede argumentar que el sistema anterior no es seguro.. nadie puede privarte del derecho de ingresar libremente... asi estes en contra de 199 personas.tu criterio es tan valido como los demas por mas expertos en seguridad que sean ..y ojo que el sistema anterior no lo saboten...eso los deja sin argumento legal para imponer el nuevo sistema..y aclaro es una idea..juan


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2013)

te equivocas, eso de el derecho de lso demas suena lindo , pero en un consorcio hay reuniones y se hace lo que la mayoria decide en votacion.
aunque muchas veces suene feo , o de bronca .
pero cada persona ve las cosas  "como se le canta !! " 

vos imaginate , haces una reunion , deciden algo y luego cada uno que quedo descolgado va y dice que hay que hacer lo que ese uno quiere.........


----------



## postigoaceite (Abr 8, 2013)

Ya me contesto el abogado y efectivamente por muchas reuniones que se hagan no se puede acordar por la comunidad algo que vaya en contra de una ley superior.  Ejemplo el tema que nos ocupa; monopolizar la comercialización de un producto.

Pero lo que pasa siempre, para no señalarse uno no quiere acudir a la Justicia por eso no dejo de soñar con cualquier solución incluso aunque sea no demasiado legal y que en todo caso sea la comunidad quien tenga que acudir al juzgado.

Creo que estoy en buenas manos y parece que habrá electrónicamente hablando una pronta solución.

Agradecido


----------



## vilobos (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola postigo aceite.

El mando que tienes es de Zibor, que pertenece a la casa Doorme automatismos. Yo he instalado algunos. El problema de que no pueda copiarse es que estos llevan control de instalador. I SI!! No se hace por seguridad, se hace por molestarte y que pagues mas. Ese mando tiene un predio de coste entre 11 y 15 €. En la empesa donde trabajo los venden a 27€. 

Si te cobran los mandos muy caros tienes una solución bastante sencilla. Comprar un receptor y un par de mandos. En la foto, la caja superior izquierda es el receptor. Si lo abres tienes 4 cables conectados (seguro). 2 de Alimentación (derecha) a 220 V (lo mas posible), 24 V o 12 V, según modelo. Y otros 2 que pertenecen a la señal de apertura, estos son libres de tensión. Todos los receptores trabajan de la misma manera. El único problema que tendrás es la alimentación. Lo compras, lo puenteas y a rodar.

Te recomiendo marcas españolas tales como Pujol Muntalá o Erreka.

Un receptor de estas marcas te pueden salir por unos 40 o 50 €, y los mandos sobre 25€


----------



## VICTOROU (Dic 28, 2022)

postigoaceite dijo:


> Ya os puedo adelantar algún dato más.  El portón de fuera de momento se le puede copiar el mando, de hecho ya me hicieron ayer mismo uno porque parece que se les ha olvidado desconectar la vía radio.  El de dentro es el que no hay forma.  De hecho un Sr. que se dedica a la venta y manipulación de mandos ya ha hecho varios y no pasan más de 5 ó 6 días y deja de funcionar.   Ha consultado con el técnico que le vendió la maquina y efectivamente le dice que imposible de copiar.
> 
> El mando que os envío en la fotografía es el que tengo de siempre, el oficial digamos lo que ocurre es que ha dejado de funcionar, de un día para otro, aunque parece que frecuencia si emite, no se que le habrá pasado.
> 
> ...


Conseguí descifrar ésa trama de ése mando (fabricado por JCM) y vendido por FORSA.
Lleva un HCS300 ó HCS301 es de 433,92MHz.

Conseguiste algo?

(acabo de entrar en el foro, por eso no contesté antes)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2022)

Le estás preguntando a alguien que no pertenece mas al foro


----------



## VICTOROU (Dic 28, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le estás preguntando a alguien que no pertenece mas al foro


Una pena... seguiré investigando


----------

